# spring vacation



## Guest

well as usual i have prepaid for my spot in MB for May ,, and can't wait till the time comes to get to go ,, i have the spot for 2 weeks ,, but we are also looking into another week or 2 in Key West FL ,, i want to go down there ,, and i don't care the cost ,, but i have not found many CG's right on the coast ,, there are a few ,, but not my cup of tea ,, i am looking for anyone that might know of a few in that area ,, and right on the coast ,, anything with in about 30 ft of the coast in a cg will do me fine ,, and also ,, one that is big ,, and allows golf carts ,, thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Rod, there's no land there for camping! You can throw a rock from coast-to-coast! :triumphant:


----------



## rrountree

Key West camping

If you are looking for a campsite in the Lower Keys near Key West, there are several worth considering. The closer to Key West, the more expensive. 

Here's an article describing a few suggested campgrounds: Key West camping: Tropical hideaways


----------



## H2H1

those look like they are on a bay, he will not go for that,,,, must be on the ocean.


----------



## Guest

now this one i would go for ,, it is on the coast ,, and 392 for the week is not bad ,, i just sent Pirateland alot more then that for 2 weeks  :concern:

http://www.rvonthego.com/Sunshine-Key-RV-Resort.html

and thanks for the sight ,,, many to look at 

I did forget to mention one thing ,, and that is ,, my MH is now back up in it's happy garage ,, i have fixed the roof leaks ,, and as of now ,, i won't see it agian till maybe April ,, or early May ,, but that's ok ,, nothing for me to do with it till then


----------



## LL1956

Bluewater Key
Keys Campgrounds


----------



## Guest

thanks LL1956 ,, i have sent them an eamil ,, looks great ,, thanks agian


----------



## Guest

well i contacted both of the rv resorts ,, and yes ,, hollis was right ,, i will not go for that ,, i am a surfer ,, and i like to stay right on the beach and get to know the locals ,, and such ,, and i love to go to bed at night with the waves crashing ,, but my question is ,, why are there not more CG's right on the ocean ,, besides SC ,, NC and Pismo beach in Cali ,, there are none that i can find like what is offered in those spots ,, if anyone has spots like that on the gulf (on the ocean) then let me know ,, i luv the sea spray ,, and the smell of salt air ,, plus the endless beach area with tons of sand :applause:
But i guess in away i am kinda like Jimmy Buffet ,, even though i did not grow up on the coast ,, but my mom lived with her little brother and her grandparents in Corolina Beach in NC ,, till she was 17 ,, in a beach house on the shore ,, untill she had to move back to Knoxville ,, my dad would go for week long deep sea fishing whenever he could along the coast of SC ,, with his uncle ,, that had a fishing boat ,, and i first met the ocean when i was just starting to walk ,, and my grandfather had to go catch me cause i was heading to china ,, yes i hit the water right away and wanted more of it ,, so u can kinda say ,, " the ocean is is my body and blood "  but i think if i ever moved there ,, it would spoil the fun of it ,, kinda like living where i live ,, Dollywood and Gatlinburg is no big thing for me anymore ,, but there again i might jsut enjoy living on the beach ,, never know ,, sorry for the long post ,, i kinda got carried away ,, and already have cabin fever :triumphant::stupid:


----------



## H2H1

Rod I told of one in Panama City and the sites are closer to the ocean than where you are staying now. it is call Destin, Camping on the Gulf


----------



## Guest

i know hollis ,, u have said that ,, but i don;t think IMO ,, i can get any closer to the ocean ,, unless they let me camp on the beach ,, :applause: i know u told me about it ,, but the waves down there are not uniformed ,, they are choppy ,, and not in line ,, and i know ,, alot of surfing goes on down there ,, but how??? they are short waves ,, not long ,, end to end lines ,, but i guess that is just me ,, i have been to Destin once ,, but that was when i did not surf ,, i want to get in with the locals and their parties ,, but thank u hollis ,, i may just try that ,, nothing like sand at u'r camp sight ,, and walking in it to the ocean :applause:
And i want someplace that is huge ,, alot of campsights ,, and one where u have to use a golfcart or car to get from one end to the other ,, it makes it more fun for me ,, and also ,, to have umbrellas and chairs that u can rent ,, to me that is the best ,, oops did i forget endless sand beaches ???  
and Btw ,, Hollis ,, can u send me the CG websight agian ,, i realy want t look into it ,, i got to find somewhere to spend the other 2 weeks of our vacation ,, PL will only let me have the spot for 2 weeks and 1 day ,, it is an owner spot ,, and they are coming down the tues after Memorial day to stay the rest of the summer ,, and nothing else is avail ,, all but way inland ,, and i hate that


----------



## H2H1

you are just to damn pickey, I will not comment anymore, nothing will satify you, stay in MB


----------



## Guest

well if this is the sight ,, then it i great for me  
http://campgulf.com/index.html
165 a day is not bad for a beach front sight ,, on the beach ,, with sand in ur camp sight ,, pretty nice ,, i have sent them a email and what is avial ,, i am easy to please ,, just put me on the beach  ,, but thank u for setting me straight ,, i will try it ,, and see how the parties are ,, and if the locals are friendly ,, i have to get in with the locals ,, they take u to places  that not everyone knows about ,, and show u stuff the tourist never see ,, and i know they like to party ,, well i would hope so ,, most local sufers do ,,  but agian thanks 
well that is kinda out ,, no pets allowed in the beach front area ,, or on the beach ,, can't stay there


----------



## Triple E

With a site like that I would be incline to find a dog sitter.  That place looks nice.


----------



## akjimny

Rod - Listening to you talk about surfing got me to thinking.  When I was MUCH younger (and better looking) and used to go surfing, the best surf on the Atlantic side was around Satellite Beach / Patrick Air Force Base at a place called the Shark Pit.  I don't know if the winds and tides have changed the beach in all these years, but that was the place to go , lo those many years ago.  Also, closer to your home than driving all the way to Key West, unless Key West is a destination all in its own for you.  I'm hoping to ride my putt-putt down there before we move out to Alaska.  Probably won't ever get a chance to do it again, and I want to check it off my bucket list.


----------



## Guest

Jim i have heard about "shark pit " alot of good waves down that way ,, it is on my list of places ,, to go and surf ,, well kinda ,, i body board ,, but i can surf ,, still trying that ,, i can atleast get up on the board ,, and balance ,, i have yet to get used to the rest ,, but i am trying ,, but thanks ,, i also have Belze beach Austrailia on the list ,, as for Pipeline in Hawaii ,, alot of body boarding going on in Hawaii ,, that is where i bought my board from ,, but anyway ,, thanks ,, now just to go and do it ,, i love the thrill ,, and danger ,, nothing like it ,, i figure u only go around once in this lifetime ,, why not make the best of it ,,


----------



## H2H1

Ok guys, I need some advice. Yes it me and I do, As you know we are planning a trip back out West to Denver. I looked at Google map and it the same way we went to SD I70. not a bad way , but looking for a better way to get to to I70. I don't want to drive thru Memphis Tn. I hated that part of the trip. so anyone got any suggestions from Atlanta to Denver.  thanks in advance


----------



## Triple E

H2H1;75517 said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I need some advice. Yes it me and I do, As you know we are planning a trip back out West to Denver. I looked at Google map and it the same way we went to SD I70. not a bad way , but looking for a better way to get to to I70. I don't want to drive thru Memphis Tn. I hated that part of the trip. so anyone got any suggestions from Atlanta to Denver.  thanks in advance



Atlanta, Nashville, St. Louis, Kansas City to Denver.  1,407.5 miles, 19 hours and 3 minutes, $469.18 for gas at $3.00/gallon at 9 gpm.  This info came from my CoPilot GPS.


----------



## C Nash

What's wrong with Memphis Hollis?  Elvis get after you:excitement:


----------



## H2H1

he invited me to stay at the mansion at his place where he is laying.hahahaha


----------



## C Nash

Well ok just as long as he didn't invite you to come lay beside him!!! LOL


----------



## H2H1

He did, but I don't like lying on my back.


----------



## rrountree

You won't find much crashing surf anywhere in the Keys. Reef protection and shallow water around the islands pretty much kill the wave action. 
But you can find oceanfront campgrounds, primarily state parks such as Curry Hammock, Long Key and Bahia Honda state parks. (Note that Long Key is not taking reservations right now as they prepare to repave the campground road, and only tents and pop-ups can camp on the beach at Bahia Honda.)
There's no beachfront camping in South Florida, but North and Central Florida offer some options, such as Jetty Park in Cocoa Beach, Gamble Rogers State Park near Flagler Beach, and there are a bunch of small private campgrounds on the beach between Flagler Beach and St. Augustine.
In St. Augustine, you can camp on the beach at Anastasia State Park.
Near Jacksonville, you can try Fort Clinch State Park and Little Talbot Island, which is surrounded by several other state parks.
Best year-round surf action is at Jetty Park in Cocoa.


----------



## H2H1

Thanks Steve, that may be the way we go, we been that route before and it's an OK route till you get to St Louis. If my mind serves me right it has some very bad roads to travel on., Now I just wished the MH got 9 mpg that would be OK. but since it may get 7.5-8 I can still handle the extra cost, gee want be that much more anyway. But I will have to add another 100 mniles since I ask from Atlanta and we are 100 miles South of there. So we are looking at 15oo + miles one way, at least that give me an idea on how much and which way to go. thanks again. Steve how much further is it from Denver to your RANCH? If I can talk Maria into one or two more weeks out I might see if she is willing to ride your way, if we do I will let you know so you can be perpared for us.hahaha


----------



## Triple E

1115.6 miles, @ $3.00 per gallon, $446.24 @ 7.5 miles per gallon.  Denver -> Billings -> Spokane -> Deer Park.  That would be a a trip with a lot of history on the way.  Big Horn, Custer, Lewis and Clark and me.  :excitement:


----------



## Guest

well i am gonna bring the MH outta it's hideaway this next weekend ,, to add some stuff i want on it before we head out to the beach ,, i am gonna install all LED lighting on the outside ,, and also i am adding HID headlights and HID driving lights to it ,,, i figured since i do alot of night driving ,, why not light the road up like the sun does ,, and also i am adding one other safety thing to it and that is an LP detector ,, it does not have one ,, they were not required in my yr,, but what i am gonna do is get one of the Atwood combo units ,, that is a LP and CO detector ,, with the shut off selenoid on the line coming into the MH ,, then all i got to do is re under coat the chassis ,, and i am ready 
But one other thing ,, and that depends on time ,, but i also want to install a new tankless w/h that will give us unlimited hot water all the time and save LP gas ,, they make one for mine that is an exact fit ,, the company is asa electrionics ,, i think it would be good in the long run ,, no more cleaning the w/h tank ,,, oops that is one that should go into the PM post  oh well i will mention that in there also


----------



## CAPTJACKJFB

Hi Everybody! Highway 1 all the way from SF to Long Beach! What a ride! All through Big Sur Monterey Beautiful! Leaving around May 15th with my new little friend http://tinyurl.com/KEEPDIARY4TRIPS  (_four feet 'be a mile without it_). and my 2000 Fourwinds Dutchmen . Has anyone done this trip recently? Has anyone done it from Oregon? How was the traffic that time of year?


----------



## H2H1

well we have made a little change in our plans. WE will not maker Denver, but head straight on down to/up to Bryce and Zion NPs I am hopingthere is enough to see for 2 weeks. After that I think we will head on down to San Antonio for a day or two. and the rest will be a normal trip on I 10.


----------



## Triple E

730;75579 said:
			
		

> well i am gonna bring the MH outta it's hideaway this next weekend ,, to add some stuff i want on it before we head out to the beach ,, i am gonna install all LED lighting on the outside ,, and also i am adding HID headlights and HID driving lights to it ,,, i figured since i do alot of night driving ,, why not light the road up like the sun does ,, and also i am adding one other safety thing to it and that is an LP detector ,, it does not have one ,, they were not required in my yr,, but what i am gonna do is get one of the Atwood combo units ,, that is a LP and CO detector ,, with the shut off selenoid on the line coming into the MH ,, then all i got to do is re under coat the chassis ,, and i am ready
> But one other thing ,, and that depends on time ,, but i also want to install a new tankless w/h that will give us unlimited hot water all the time and save LP gas ,, they make one for mine that is an exact fit ,, the company is asa electrionics ,, i think it would be good in the long run ,, no more cleaning the w/h tank ,,, oops that is one that should go into the PM post  oh well i will mention that in there also



Rod when you get  new head lights post a picture.  Please.


----------



## rjf7g

Why aren't more manufacturers making the tankless w/h an option?  That sure seems the way to go.  Will you pull your old one out and put the tankless one in the same location?


----------



## H2H1

good question Becky, I would bet it would be the extra cost.


----------



## Guest

yes ,, Becky ,, the tankless fits in the same area that the old one did ,, maybe a few minor mods to the mounting ,, but ASA Electronics says it takes place of "most " that are out there ,, i don't mind if i have to do a little framing ,, no biggy ,, but the reason i want to install this is (1) less LP used ,, and (2)  i amd gonna take out the oven in the near future and install a dishwasher ,, so that way i will have all the hot water it will need


----------



## H2H1

Rod, once I saw what you have written I went and looked at them, kinda high. At that price you can buy a lot of propane. But I guess if you was a full timer it would pay for it self


----------



## rjf7g

H2H1;75700 said:
			
		

> good question Becky, I would bet it would be the extra cost.



Yes, but I would be willing to pay for an option I would use!  I paid extra for a few options I ended up not using...and, by the way, Ken we have used all four of the Fantastic fans and even some times have them all running at once!


 I priced out replacement w/h at Camping World and compared them to the tankless ones and they seem to be in the same price range.


----------



## Guest

i agree with u Becky ,, what is the cost ,, if it does what it should ,, with using less LP  ,, as u said ,, the cost is about the same as a regular w/h ,, although i don;t need a new w/h ,, i just want to update what i have now ,, no biggy on cost ,, to me most of it is just the cost of the product ,, the rest i can do myself ,, even if i have to frame it ,, and run a new gas line or electric lines 
And also Becky ,, that is my next thing to do ,, and that is install the Fantastic fan setups in my MH ,, i will only have to install 2 ,, but from what i have seen ,, they work great ,, but i will have to run wires to the one in the front thru the ceiling ,, but no biggy ,, i guess that is another thing to put on my update list :stupid:


----------



## rjf7g

When we ordered our trailer from Ken, we ordered it with four Fantastic fans and had him install the Aero-flow vent covers once he got the trailer to his lot.  We have a fan in each bedroom, one in the toilet room, and one right outside of the shower.  It's great to be able to open a window slightly and turn the fan on low and forego the A/C for the night.  I wish we had a fan in the kitchen/living room.  We end up running the A/C on fan a lot, but it's not the same.


----------

